# MKV steering wheel swap



## blucherb5 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey- I was wondering if anyone could help clear a few things up for me, I have a 2009 Rabbit without the full MFD, I recently bought a 2007 GTI MFSW which came with the wiring harness and sw module. After looking at some of the DIY's it seemed like an easy swap, little did I know most of the DIYs were prior to VW switching the airbag harness. I was planning to just change the wheel and harness because I did not care if the buttons actually worked. If I buy the latest harness 1K0 971 584 C would that be all I need ? Or do I need to buy a new control module too? thaniks in advance - I have looed through the posts but I keep getting more confused.


----------



## super8neon (Sep 6, 2006)

Car:
2009 Rabbit Non-MFD
(Should be Single Igniter Harness)

Swap Parts You Have:
2007 GTI MFSW 
2007 MFSW SRS (Airbag) Harness (Dual or Single Igniter Harness??)
2007 MFSW Module

Swap the MFSW, and switch to the MFSW SRS Harness as long as they are both Single Ingniter.
Swap to the MFSW Control Module.

You'll need to do some VAG COM Coding Updates... since the MFSW Control Module will remember the GTI it was installed in.



I bought a complete MFSW Jetta Steering Column... which made the swap much easier.

Which I also had to swap the Combo Turn Signal/ Cruise Stalks for the Seperate Turn Signal and Cruise Stalks and steering column covers from the Jetta to make the CanBUS Happy again.


----------



## sirmerced (May 18, 2011)

*Swap*

You will need the steering wheel, new controller card, airbag harness, and a 12 mm triple square bit to remove the wheel. I am in the middle of the swap and it is easy....if you buy the right harness. I got the single ignitor (2009+) harness, and need the dual ignitor harness. PM me if you want the single ignitor harness.


----------

